# M10 build



## alanw2007 (Jan 4, 2009)

Seen a few threads recently on the M10 and M10S which reminded me to post up some pictures of my wife's 2011 M10...so here it is:














































And here it is after being ridden to victory at the Mt. Asama hillclimb in Japan:


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful M10 and nice work on the hills! I love all these M10s! Good riding...


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice! 
Lucky wife 
Lucky you to have such a wife


----------

